# Angry Robot ebook subscription



## Anne Lyle

My lovely publishers have just announced a new subscription service for their ebooks! For a one-off fee, you get access to every one of the next 12 months' novels and a generous discount on earlier ones:

http://angryrobotbooks.com/2011/07/happy-birthday-to-us-have-some-news/

Presumably that will include my own debut novel The Alchemist of Souls, along with a bunch of other awesome new releases including hard-boiled superhero adventure _Empire State_ by my mate Adam Christopher


----------



## marklord

That's a good idea - some publishing theorists (Joe Esposito for instance) have been saying for a while now that ebook personal subscriptions will be the next big thing - a way for publishers to connect directly with readers rather than being cut out by Amazon et al. Good stuff Angry Robot.


----------



## Anne Lyle

And they now sell cool merchandising as well - T-shirts, iPhone shells, etc.

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/angryrobotgear/gifts


----------



## marklord

That's another trend as well - sell the merchandise and give away the content for free - noticed that Redstone Science Fiction online magazine are doing this - see http://www.cafepress.co.uk/redstonesf. 

Not sure if I agree with doing that instead of selling the content, but alongside to help create the fanbase I think it's cool - especially with something like Angry Robot which just sounds great anyway. Love the iPhone cover.


----------



## Anne Lyle

I think that model makes more sense for an online magazine that people often don't want to pay for at all - it's more customer-friendly than a "donate" button. Merchandising alone is never going to finance a print publisher!

Sadly I only have an iPhone 3G, and I'm not so keen on the Zoo City case - sooner or later I'm going to have to upgrade...


----------

